#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Москва, Чай, Волк

## Леонид Ш

Буду в эти выходные в Москве, с пятницы по воскресенье.
Хотелось бы встретится за чаем с единочаятелями  :Smilie: 
Ориентировочно в пятницу 28 мая, в конце рабочего дня, дальше война план покажет  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

эх брат Волк жалко меня не будет. ну да ладно, встретимся еще как нибуть  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

В целом, я за.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Вы там решите, когда у вас конец рабочего дня. А то он у меня аккурат тогда может начаться.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы там решите, когда у вас конец рабочего дня. А то он у меня аккурат тогда может начаться.


 :Smilie: 

Ну вроде как под твой конец рабочего дня и планируем, ты сказал в 18-19 ч. заканчиваешь.

Как запасной вариант, можно в воскресенье, в первой половине дня, время есть еще, заранее под всех подстроится.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Короче варианта два. Или в пятницу вечером после 19 часов, минусы: пробки, поздно. Или в воскресенье утром или в обед, минусы: у кого-то дача или другие неотложные дела.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну вроде как под твой конец рабочего дня и планируем, ты сказал в 18-19 ч. заканчиваешь.
> 
> Как запасной вариант, можно в воскресенье, в первой половине дня, время есть еще, заранее под всех подстроится.


Не, это я только просыпаюсь в 18 часов)))

UPDATE - В пятницу я пролетаю с чаем.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Посидели у Ерша дома в узком составе  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А фотографии есть?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А фотографии есть?


Есть. Я еще 2 дня в Москве, спасибо Ершу за гостеприиимство. Сегодня вечером, буду принимать обеты Панча Шила в Дальмаса.

----------

Aion (29.05.2010), Asanga (30.05.2010), Ersh (29.05.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (30.05.2010), Neroli (29.05.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.05.2010), Аньезка (29.05.2010), Джигме (30.05.2010), Манечка (29.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2010)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Как жаль, что меня не было в Москве :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Еще фотки.

Со Спокойным на прогулочном теплоходике и Красной Площади:

----------

Neroli (01.06.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

С Ершом у ступы во дворе музея Рериха:

----------

Neroli (01.06.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

эх молоцы!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вчера в Дальмасе:

----------

Neroli (01.06.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Еще:

----------

Neroli (01.06.2010), Pema Sonam (31.05.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

>>

----------

Ersh (31.05.2010), Neroli (01.06.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

>>>

----------

Ersh (31.05.2010), Neroli (01.06.2010), Аньезка (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Выражаю всем огромную благодарность за теплый прием и культурную программу  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Волк, тебя сегодня уже можно будет повстречать в чате?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Да, как обычно, в районе 23 часов  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (31.05.2010)

----------

